# GOLD PLATED



## Denmark1970 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hello anyone.

i have read and look in here and have a question about GOLD PLATED jewelry is it worth to try get the gold or what 

i have a lot of 9 ct of gold plated and i wanna get the gold from it..


----------



## nickvc (Aug 22, 2018)

Rarely worth the effort if it’s only gold plated unless you have serious volumes and even then you will not get rich. If you have rolled gold also called gold filled that’s a different story and then yes it’s worth the effort.


----------



## Denmark1970 (Aug 22, 2018)

nickvc said:


> Rarely worth the effort if it’s only gold plated unless you have serious volumes and even then you will not get rich. If you have rolled gold also called gold filled that’s a different story and then yes it’s worth the effort.



how can i get that gold of if i want to try it..


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 22, 2018)

Denmark1970 said:


> nickvc said:
> 
> 
> > Rarely worth the effort if it’s only gold plated unless you have serious volumes and even then you will not get rich. If you have rolled gold also called gold filled that’s a different story and then yes it’s worth the effort.
> ...




Study this forum. Try the search box.


----------



## Denmark1970 (Aug 23, 2018)

I have try that before.. and i could not fin it


----------



## nickvc (Aug 23, 2018)

Search for sulphuric cell that should give you a start.


----------



## galenrog (Aug 23, 2018)

I entered the term “deplating” in the forum search and received 699 entries. What search terms are you using?

Time for more coffee.


----------

